# Trivia 10/25



## luckytrim (Oct 25, 2019)

trivia 10/25
DID YOU KNOW...
Amelia Earhart and Eleanor Roosevelt once sneaked out of a  White House
event, commandeered an airplane, and went on a joyride to  Baltimore.


1. What is the scientific name for the study of Ice  ?
2. Marine Corps snipers work in teams of two. What is the  other person in
the team called?
3. Which of these people is usually credited with coining the  term
"horsepower"?
  a. - James Watt
  b. - Karl Benz
  c. - Gottlieb Daimler
  d. - Henry Ford
4. Which U.S. state is the only one that has a law on how to  pronounce its
name?
  a. - Illinois
  b. - Arkansas
  c. - Iowa
  d. Florida
5. Brit-Speak: Cockney  Dept;
Your Cockney friend tells you "I'm having a bubble". What is  he doing?
  a. - He's annoying someone
  b. - He's in the bath
  c. - He's having a laugh, pulling someone's leg
  d. - He's eating fried cabbage
6. Can you recall who succeeded Chernenko in Russia in  1985?
  a. - Yeltsin
  b. - Andropov
  c. - Putin
  d. - Gorbachev
7. Ecuador, East Timor, Hong Kong and Zimbabwe all use a  currency with the 
same name ; what is it ?
8. What do a populous city in New York state, a character on  Jack Benny's 
radio and television programs (1937-1965), and Jane Eyre's  true love to whom 
she is eventually married at the end of Charlotte Brontë's  1847 novel have 
in common?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
If you were standing at the South Pole, you would be over  9,000 feet (1.7
miles) above sea level.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Glaciology
2. Spotter
3. - a
4. - b
5. - c
6. - d
7. the Dollar
8. Rochester

TRUTH !!
The ice surface of the South Pole where you would be standing  sits at about
9300 feet altitude. The ice is so thick, however, that the  land mass below
the pole is actually only about 328 feet above sea  level.


----------

